# Adorable things your cockatiel(s) do daily.



## Paulielove24 (Oct 10, 2011)

My boy paulie 










Does some pretty adorable things on a regular basis.

He begs for crunchy food like a dog by giving you adorable bird faces. 

He will sing to his foot (its weird but adorable) 

He swoops his head when he is happy 

THIS BIRD SMILES. 

He is just an all around adorable little bird. 


So my fellow cockatiel lovers, What adorable things do your cockatiels do?


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

awww! my boy sits with his bell on his head with his eyes closed making little chirping sounds..he looks so cute! you then have to say "lou what are you doing?" or "oh louie why you got that on your head?" and he beats his bell up before hiding back under it! his cute way of getting my attention!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Tweetie will get on my chest and make a special sound. This means I want you to snuggle and pet me. This is the only time that he allows me to actually rub his head, jaws, beak and give him kisses. And it has to be done a special way I have to cover him with one hand and pet with the other. It is so cute. Sometimes he will move up and put his peak on my lips so that I give kisses.


----------



## PoisonAndFire (Jan 7, 2012)

Doctor Zeropercent attempts to communicate with the microwave, and when he really wants attention he whistles with the same inflection and rhythm that I say "baby bird."


----------



## munchkin101 (Jan 6, 2012)

My bird wants to eat EVERTHING I eat! So if I'm eating popcorn she reaches out for it ! I think Its very cute when she does that  But whenever I eat any fruit she doesn't want it! I try to get her to eat it but she Never does


----------



## PoisonAndFire (Jan 7, 2012)

munchkin101 said:


> My bird wants to eat EVERTHING I eat! So if I'm eating popcorn she reaches out for it ! I think Its very cute when she does that  But whenever I eat any fruit she doesn't want it! I try to get her to eat it but she Never does


Haha! It cracks me up when my bird begs for food. If he notices I'm eating, he will manage to get to me SOMEHOW to have a taste. And french fries are his very favorite.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cute cockatiel! My Daisy is just so cute! She loves being petted and being close to me! If I get up and walk away, she flys towards me! I love her so much!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Misty's learning the Andy Griffith theme really well. But when he whistles it, he'll whistle a couple lines of the song, then says 'baby bird', whistles a couple more lines and says 'what you doing', whistles the chorus and starts rapidly tapping his beak on his perch while laughing that cute little cockatiel laugh.

Whenever he sees my daughter he makes quick little kissing sounds. If I'm in the kitchen, he always says 'what you doing'.

I'm trying to teach him to say 'what you doing, Jerry' but he always gets it goofed up and says 'whatchu doing yerry'. (Jerry's my grandson).


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

PoisonAndFire said:


> Haha! It cracks me up when my bird begs for food. If he notices I'm eating, he will manage to get to me SOMEHOW to have a taste. And french fries are his very favorite.


Its the same with my peachy lol
If im in the kitchen while sorting out food she will scream untill i give her some
she prefers my plate then hers


----------



## Dieselness (Oct 28, 2011)

The first thing diesel absolutely has to do when I uncover him is check the mirror in his play area, he will walk around it touch it with his beak to make sure it's still there and everything is ok and then he can carry on with his day, if I don't get him to the play area as soon as possible, he will scream his head off. 
He has another portable mirror that he likes to knock off the play area and drag it around the floor with him and when he's done doing it, he'll hide by pushing it under a random piece of furniture.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Adorable things??? Not much. Sunny just wants to eat EVERYTHING I eat, be EVERYWHERE I am and bite EVERYTHING I'm using/holding/reading, that's all! Oh yeah, it's reeeeeeally adorable. :wacko:


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

If I'm sleeping in and Chocobo woke up, he will peek through and quietly move to his food/treats. If I'm not awake by then even, he will first get to the edge of the cage and fly at me


----------



## PoisonAndFire (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah, he just did this, and I had forgotten. 

Every time I've been doing something else or have been gone and I return to him or say something to him, he shows off his wings for me one by one.

Then, I say, "that's pretty," and he will do it again.

He loves attention, obviously.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

I love it with my tiels that every one has his this yuri likes to puff up and look everyonw like hes the boss, natasha is the climber likes to climb on anything and everything in her way, nunu she is just adorable she will be all cute Just to get a snuggle then sleep last but not least al pacino i think he thinks that hea the god father hahahaha and oh he like to sneak up on me hahah 


Also adding my tommy the african gray when ever he sees me he says hello which means I WANNA BE NEAR THE WINDOW


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

Gertie wants everything we eat too :] For a while I could trick her with a plate of veg, but she's cottoned on now, and knows full well that our tasty bread and chicken based foods are much more delicious than her lettuce!

She also likes to sit on the laptop screen and "lick" the cursor  She stretches out for it with her tongue lol also, if we move windows on the screen, she jumps like they're going to push her lol so cute  x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Izzy lets me know when she is displeased by something I am doing or not doing by stretching herself really tall and getting right in my face. She literally presses her body against my face, as if to say, "you can't ignore me now mom!" It is really cute, especially now that I am learning what she wants!


----------



## Paulielove24 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> If I'm sleeping in and Chocobo woke up, he will peek through and quietly move to his food/treats. If I'm not awake by then even, he will first get to the edge of the cage and fly at me


The name of your cockatiel caught my attention. Did you name the silly boy after the large yellow bird from the Final Fantasy series?


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Paulielove24 said:


> The name of your cockatiel caught my attention. Did you name the silly boy after the large yellow bird from the Final Fantasy series?


Haha I asked the same thing a few posts ago and YES!!! 


Anywho, my birds and adorable things? HA! The answer is all they do is absolutely adorable! My october born tiel loves to fly on my head anytime I enter the room and insists being with me...even as I'm typing this. His mom normally comes around when there's food...as with all my tiels they prefer to eat what I'm eating, and mostly they prefer it from MY plate. I've learned my place with them - I eat last! The beautiful whistling and talking everyday puts a smile on my face constantly. oh! And when i take out my conure or parrot, my mama bird has to make her way to their cage to snatch their food! Little thief!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Paulielove24 said:


> The name of your cockatiel caught my attention. Did you name the silly boy after the large yellow bird from the Final Fantasy series?


Haha, of course I did


----------

